# Annual Reporting begins today - Jan 3, 2017



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Annual Reporting began today.

Annual Report (A.R.)


Step 1.

Complete & Print Online Encoding to give to Immigration
https://vua.immigration.gov.ph/

Step 2.

It took me 15 minutes and 310 pesos to renew at Immigration.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Almost forgot it's that time of year again. It's a time we look forward to each year as it gives us a chance to take an overnight trip to Manila.
It give us a chance to get in some shopping and sightseeing after getting my visa renewed. It's kind of a mini vacation for us and serves as a reminder of why we don't live in a crowded city. This time it's an evening stroll along Baywalk, a picnic in Rizal Park, Shopping malls, and if I can convince my wife, we'll take a bus down to Tagatay.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Is the Dress Code that they adopted a couple years ago still in effect?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Annual Reporting began today.
> 
> Annual Report (A.R.)
> 
> ...




Things to look forward to in a year or two for me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Annual Reporting began today.
> 
> Annual Report (A.R.)
> 
> ...


Hi Hey_Joe, I did try to open this link many times but to no avail, maybe their site is down, I also see Nickleback mention this is what he will need to do when he is there, Me too?
Can you or some one else enlighten me/others what this is please?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

This is my first year on the 13a visa... so my first annual report. I used to hate doing my tourist extension during the report season - immigration gets so busy ha ha

Not sure if early in the season or late is better....


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Hey_Joe, I did try to open this link many times but to no avail, maybe their site is down, I also see Nickleback mention this is what he will need to do when he is there, Me too?
> Can you or some one else enlighten me/others what this is please?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I can't open the site either if my VPN is set to other than The Philippines so it's likely because you are not in the Philippines.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Is the Dress Code that they adopted a couple years ago still in effect?


Yes. I wore shorts, T-shirt with sleeves and sandals (not the shower clog type).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> I can't open the site either if my VPN is set to other than The Philippines so it's likely because you are not in the Philippines.


I used my best friend google and found my answers and I will say no more.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

all I did last year was hand over my acr card and passport both returned paid fee and all done in 15 mins in sta Rosa


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Online encoding listed? That's only for someone who failed to report last year, I've never had to fill out any online form for annual check in.

Annual check in ... all you need is your Permanent Resident card and just in case bring your passport, and this can be done a several Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite offices located throughout the Philippines, every year from Jan - Feb only, if late then you might need to go through the online encoding procedure.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder when are they busiest? Someone on Facebook said 1st week of Jan and last week of Feb was the worst times to go. I was thinking of going today - hoping most guys have not thought of it yet. My wife says wait until next week (she has no experience to draw from, of course ha ha).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*When to check in?*



Tukaram said:


> I wonder when are they busiest? Someone on Facebook said 1st week of Jan and last week of Feb was the worst times to go. I was thinking of going today - hoping most guys have not thought of it yet. My wife says wait until next week (she has no experience to draw from, of course ha ha).


Most of the people that go to the Immigration spots are updating their Visas or applying for a Visa so we are different we already have gone through this process, the check in is designed for quick action and like most expats have shared it takes less than 10 minutes, I also have the exact change so nothing slows me up. 

When I use the PBI satellite offices I see the same people still waiting as I leave so nothing should slow up your progress, bring the passport just in case they ask, they asked me once and I even got asked where's my wife a couple times ... Lol, luckily she was with me but I've gone by myself to the satellite office the main office was the spot where the lady processing my card asked me about my wife :fingerscrossed: 

Nearly forgot ... unsure if they still require this but keep all your receipts from previous annual check ins, really nobody has asked to see mine but the guy in front of me once at the Manila office was asked and he wasn't too happy because he didn't have his but it looked like they still processed him, I do have mine and I keep them organized in my wallet but I am getting sick of saving those, the PBI has no tracking of receipts paid for annual check in ... Lol.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I shall be going to Santa Rosa on Monday for my report hopefully to arrive by 7am when they open
nice friendly staff there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Sta Rosa Satellite Branch*



expatuk2016 said:


> I shall be going to Santa Rosa on Monday for my report hopefully to arrive by 7am when they open
> nice friendly staff there.


Nice spot for sure ... I made the mistake of driving last time, I think I'll use the bus system this time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Nice spot for sure ... I made the mistake of driving last time, I think I'll use the bus system this time.


That's what we do. The kids stay home with grandma and we take a private bus down to Manila from Angeles. Get a room for a night or two and it's almost like a honeymoon all over again. I guess we could get it done locally but half the fun is getting out of town for a few days and look around.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Nice spot for sure ... I made the mistake of driving last time, I think I'll use the bus system this time.


my brother -in-law drives us and as its now in the Santa Rosa Civic Centre there is more parking spaces available!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> This is my first year on the 13a visa... so my first annual report. I used to hate doing my tourist extension during the report season - immigration gets so busy ha ha
> 
> Not sure if early in the season or late is better....


I went to Olongapo City BI, 10 AM on the 3rd, to convert from Balikbayan to tourist. OC BI is almost never crowded and it was standing room only, which means there were 15+ people there. People who were there before me were still there when I left after 20-25 minutes, so I guess they were in the annual report queue.

This might suggest that early birds get a queue, and waiting a week or so might be better!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Update on my Annual report ! we went to the Santa Rosa Office this morning arrived at 7.45 because of traffic and the gates were shut because of the Flag ceremony !
when we were allowed in the were hundreds of people but I was the only one to go into the Immigration office !! 
And yes the Rules have changed again Apparently everyone needs to go online and get a reference no
and a printout ! which we did and the Computer accepted my reporting !!.
you have been warned !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New or extra procedures?*



expatuk2016 said:


> Update on my Annual report ! we went to the Santa Rosa Office this morning arrived at 7.45 because of traffic and the gates were shut because of the Flag ceremony !
> when we were allowed in the were hundreds of people but I was the only one to go into the Immigration office !!
> And yes the Rules have changed again Apparently everyone needs to go online and get a reference no
> and a printout ! which we did and the Computer accepted my reporting !!.
> you have been warned !!


Expatuk, what exactly did you have to fill out?  And did you accomplish this at the Sta Rosa branch or did you need to find an internet cafe to do this. 

So has anyone else had to fill out an online form, I read the requirements for annual check in and? I'm lost I don't understand what they are asking Lol or what is meant by* "Annual report online system is for reportee's who failed to comply with AR 2014 form" * Does that mean someone who didn't check in last year or just didn't use the online reporting ... ugh. :help: so worst case scenario can you download this check in form on a USB thumb drive, I don't have a printer.

Here's the link Annual Report (A.R.)


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, there is a new online Authorization number. I do not know the address for where it is. Our office had a travel agent in the lobby to help... for p190 ha ha. I just paid it to get it done. The only info was my name and ACR number. Seemed almost scammy to me. 

~Edit~
Oh and it was my first annual report so I was surprised there was no form to fill out. They just had a card with my picture and I had to sign it. There are blanks to sign for a bunch of years. I assumed there would be some long form, like in the tourist extensions.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> some long form, like in the tourist extensions.


After being on Balikbayan for a year, I just did a tourist extension and the whole form is now a half sheet, one side. Name and address, not much more. No picture required.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I did mine a few days ago. Myself and a friend went in together. He had an old card so he had to do the online form, as mentioned there was a convenient fellow doing it for 190P, took 5 minutes to get that done................I have one of the new cards so there was no need to fill out the on-line form. Worked fine.

Cheers


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

How new is your card? I just got 13a and ACR a couple months ago - and still needed to get the online authorization number ha ha. 

...every office is different....


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You both use the Iloilo BI as do I. Just never know what to expect. LOL

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> How new is your card? I just got 13a and ACR a couple months ago - and still needed to get the online authorization number ha ha.
> 
> ...every office is different....


Same as yours. Maybe they gave me a real special card because of all the messing around I had to go through to get it.  I won't even get into that topic.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I only just recently found out about the need to do annual reporting.

What happens when I do it this year if it wasn't done last year?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Annual Reporting*



Tiz said:


> I only just recently found out about the need to do annual reporting.
> 
> What happens when I do it this year if it wasn't done last year?


Don't feel bad Tiz this also happened to me I was unaware of how the reporting worked, the most the fine will be now is 2000 pesos per year, so unsure if there will be any other smaller fees tacked on... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

What if you were on a Balik Bayan visa?
You don't need ACR but I doubt if you need this reporting too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

pronse said:


> What if you were on a Balik Bayan visa?
> You don't need ACR but I doubt if you need this reporting too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the beauties of the BB stamp - no reporting to immigration. No dealings with them at all.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Kind of a pleasant surprise this morning. My probationary 13A was approved Nov 10 and I got my Passport stamped Nov 18. They told me to call & check when my ACR card would be issued so I could pick it up in about 3 weeks at the most. So far I have been to their office 2 times and have called 3 times and have no ACR card yet. I went there this morning and was told to keep checking as it was not issued yet and must still be under review. The lady explained that as long as it has not been issued I have not been assigned a number and as such I am exempt from filing the Annual Alien Report & am not required to pay the 310 Peso fee even though I have the 13A stamped in my Passport. So one way I am legal another way I am not and my Balikbayan stamp still has about 7 months to expiry. At the moment the only drawback is that I wanted to get the ACR card so I could open a standard Dollar and Peso account and I can't do that without that card. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pronse said:


> Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
> Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd bet there are many-many people that have been here for many years without leaving or wanting to leave.
I've been here (married) for a bit over 14 years now and have no intention of ever leaving. 
Life was good back in the states and still miss some areas as well as fishing, hunting, camping etc. But not enough to leave these islands. 
Only way someone would get me outa here is in a box! Come to think of it, they better nail that lid on tight as I still might object being transported out..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

pronse said:


> Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
> Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the Balikbayan stamp twice after moving here and that is one of the things I found I did not like about it - you were required to leave each year. Gets pretty expensive because you both have to go and come back together to get the stamp. Those tours get expensive plus the airport hassle anymore makes it not so attractive. The best part is that you do not have to deal with BI in any way shape or form other than going out and coming back in.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

pronse said:


> Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
> Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been here 3 years with no leaving (been living here 4 years total). No real desire to go anywhere else. We do our traveling within the country; plenty to do, and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

pronse said:


> Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
> Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of people stay here permanently without leaving .... and others only like to leave to visit other places every couple years...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retirement or traveler*



pronse said:


> Actually, I see that BB is better than ever SSRV or any other visas!
> Who's going to stay more than a year in this country without leaving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking for myself I have already spent 20 years in the Navy and seen many ports and I can't stand flying in any aircraft anymore, I spent 20 years as a crew chief in a Helicopter and so I have no need to travel unless it's from Island to Island and I've talked with several other expats and they seem to be the same way but their only problem came down to immigration, constant cost of Visa or their homeland cuts their pension.

I was getting ready today to complain of how cold it feels and the shower (no heater) was very cold so I checked the temperature online and it's 85 F ... I think I'm blessed if I just allow myself to be because back home ND it's zero below and miserable.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Some people, me included cannot take advantage of the 13a visa. Without looking at business/investment visas and a plethora of other available modes of entry to live in the Philippines as most of us just want to chill out and kick back, travel both within and potentially out of the country regularly as is our case.
When working there My employer handled all the work visas and all I ever did was hand in my passport to the accounts department and they did the rest, 2 weeks later my passport was returned with yet another big black stamp.
When I finally moved there 4 odd years ago I was certainly surprised by the rigmarole I had to go through every 59 days and the ACR1 rubbish etc. That is how that system works. A year later we moved back to our property in Australia,,,,,,,,,, In a couple of years I will go down the SRRV path, Firstly for its simplicity (once up and running) Secondly I will not have to go to Intramuros, or where ever the BI office is where I choose to live every 59 days and spend hours in lines (not a bad experience but one I can certainly live without). Especially the express fee, what rubbish that is, one does not have a choice so it should simply be part of the fee, as another member said maybe that money goes to building the expressways.
For a couple of grand Aussie I can get an SRRV, a little over 500 bucks annually to retain the SRRV. Lots of benefits and less hassle.
Over 800 bucks and lots of trips to BI every 56 to 59 days depending on weekends annually,,,,,,,, year after year on the tourist route and then do the proverbial visa run every 2 or 3 years from what I read,,,,, more costs if you don't want to leave but have no choice.

As for deposited money in a nominated account? Depending on if I draw (pension) my superannuation it's about AU 14K deposit or if I just rock up and live there without a pension it's about 28K deposit, I believe interest is earned in either case but not sure how much but if you do your sums and planning the right way those funds can be used to help buy property, help to establish a long term lease etc; invest in the country you choose to live in, that's a no brainer, get your money back and make it really work.

This is only my opinion and each person/case can be very different, this appears to be the way we will go unless other members can point us in a better direction.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Srrv*



bigpearl said:


> For a couple of grand Aussie I can get an SRRV, a little over 500 bucks annually to retain the SRRV. Lots of benefits and less hassle.
> Over 800 bucks and lots of trips to BI every 56 to 59 days depending on weekends annually,,,,,,,, year after year on the tourist route and then do the proverbial visa run every 2 or 3 years from what I read,,,,, more costs if you don't want to leave but have no choice.
> 
> As for deposited money in a nominated account? Depending on if I draw (pension) my superannuation it's about AU 14K deposit or if I just rock up and live there without a pension it's about 28K deposit, I believe interest is earned in either case but not sure how much but if you do your sums and planning the right way those funds can be used to help buy property, help to establish a long term lease etc; invest in the country you choose to live in, that's a no brainer, get your money back and make it really work.
> ...


Steve check with PBI, if I'm not mistaken you can use a condo as collateral also without having to deposit money in the bank. :fingerscrossed: I remember another expat a couple years back had done it this way.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A., I think PBI is a bank? PRA is the governing body with regards to SRRV and do away with dealing with BI on the applicants behalf and we must follow their protocols with regards to deposits and the releasing of such, still looking and researching, a few phone call to them from Oz over time leads me to believe that I am better living there then talk to them face to face. As we have not brought property there yet though looking, either way according to PRA these funds can be contributed to property purchase or long term lease, from memory 6 months for release but as I am an old ****** with an ailing memory am probably wrong.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Went to Immigration to do the annual report thing yesterday.Arrived at 2:45pm.At first I thought they were closed.No cars outside,nor any activity that would suggest they were open.

Surprise of surprises,the wife and I were the only non employees there.

We were done and out the door in less than 10 minutes.Seriously.That included the time I took to visit the CR and take a squirt.

Never have I seen that office without clients.The interior had also been recently repainted.

You could have knocked me over with a feather.

I had been dreading this for a month.Actually..I feel a little like I was cheated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Annual Check In*



SierraMadreMe said:


> Went to Immigration to do the annual report thing yesterday.Arrived at 2:45pm.At first I thought they were closed.No cars outside,nor any activity that would suggest they were open.
> 
> Surprise of surprises,the wife and I were the only non employees there.
> 
> ...


I'm dreading this also actually every year, which office did you use SierraMadreMe and were you also required to the the online check in?


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

San Fernando LU office.I don't know anything about online check in,and nothing was said to us about it.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm dreading this also actually every year, which office did you use SierraMadreMe and were you also required to the the online check in?


They require you to do the online check in at the santa rosa office. If you do not want to do it yourself, it is very easy to have done just out side city hall. From the car park turn left walk 50 metres and there is a computer shop on the left. Hand the lady your card and passport and she will fill out the details. The only question she will ask is your wife's name and birth date. Total cost 60 pesos and takes 5mins. Then head upstairs to immigration hand over your the card, printout and 310 pesos...job done


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online process*



magsasaja said:


> They require you to do the online check in at the santa rosa office. If you do not want to do it yourself, it is very easy to have done just out side city hall. From the car park turn left walk 50 metres and there is a computer shop on the left. Hand the lady your card and passport and she will fill out the details. The only question she will ask is your wife's name and birth date. Total cost 60 pesos and takes 5mins. Then head upstairs to immigration hand over your the card, printout and 310 pesos...job done


Thank you Magsasaja for the update, I will be using that office... it sounds like the online check in is fast so what do they ask online? Can this be done way in advance or the same day.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you Magsasaja for the update, I will be using that office... it sounds like the online check in is fast so what do they ask online? Can this be done way in advance or the same day.


It can be done in advance, but i do not have a printer and doing it outside was hassle free as the women knew exactly what had to be done.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update I performed my annual check in with Philippine Bureau of Immigration and I used the Sta Rosa Laguna Office and good thing I did perform the Online check in because it is required and I also messaged the main office through Facebook and they said yes I need to check in online, so I'm not new, I've passed my 10 year mark and I did not forget to check in before this is just something new that has started and I think it will be a yearly function.

Questions asked online will be your name and passport information then next page will be your spouses information and on to the next page if you are working here that information goes there and then the final step is adding all your child's information one page at at time so you basically continue if you have more kids (this is a little confusing) so I kept filling out each page and then hit continue until all 3 of my kids were added and then it ask you to finish and it will give you a single page to print only, so the other information is online, printing isn't so easy at those mom and pop cafes either but I got it done and I also was able to email myself the one page that is required.

Good thing I did this in advance because you don't want to travel to some office and then go through this online form it's not as easy as advertised it's not difficult but it's one less thing you don't want to mess with ... I heard some grumbling from other expats that showed up and they weren't too happy about the run around.

This information or the information about us is already on file and online, the staff member turned her screen around and had my photo the works even all my check ins, they have all our info big time but she was only verifying my name and photo, still I couldn't help glancing in the lower area of the screen ... Immigration Officer said you are all caught up and that's when I asked the Immigration Officer, so we don't need to keep receipts she told me keep all your receipts ...Ughh.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Update I performed my annual check in with Philippine Bureau of Immigration and I used the Sta Rosa Laguna Office and good thing I did perform the Online check in because it is required and I also messaged the main office through Facebook and they said yes I need to check in online, so I'm not new, I've passed my 10 year mark and I did not forget to check in before this is just something new that has started and I think it will be a yearly function.
> 
> Questions asked online will be your name and passport information then next page will be your spouses information and on to the next page if you are working here that information goes there and then the final step is adding all your child's information one page at at time so you basically continue if you have more kids (this is a little confusing) so I kept filling out each page and then hit continue until all 3 of my kids were added and then it ask you to finish and it will give you a single page to print only, so the other information is online, printing isn't so easy at those mom and pop cafes either but I got it done and I also was able to email myself the one page that is required.
> 
> ...


Good to hear


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Forgot to add that this online check in seems to be for many other Visa holders, the online check in form has a drop down box with many visa numbers not just 13a.

It also seemed like just another way to verify that it was you.


----------

